# Metro Grade Goods Hydra review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Not to long ago I received an HDPE Hydra from from Metro Grade Goods. By the pictures I had seen of it, I knew it would fit my shooting style well. I am pleased to report that I was not wrong. This little frame is extremely comfortable to hold, shoots very well and is versatile.

The fork gap is only 1.5 inches, but I was able to shoot 1/4 inch steel partial butterfly without any issues. The fork type are .75 inches wide, meaning it can accept larger bands to shoot heavier ammo. At 4 inches tall and 3 inches wide, it will easily fit in a pocket or pack for any impromptu shooting.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I simply love them I ordere the kracken and the chtulhu ( finaly spelled it right) to have all three sizes . I'm shooting my hydra with a singal 1842 tube with 3/8 steel it smokes em . And my allu core hydra I have single 2040 tubes and it does well with 5/16 steel. I evan ordered another meatal hydra I like them so much . Metro knows his stuff made fan out of me.


----------

